# Looking for Small Cup Nursing Bras



## Pattijhs (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get an A cup nursing bra? You would think manufacturers would know we come in ALL shapes and sizes. I have never been large, maybe a small C right after baby was born, and have been shrinking ever since!
I am down to an A now, for sure, and my bras all have extra material I don't need or want!
So, anyone know of a 34 or 36 A size nursing bra?

Patti


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

This might not be a popular solution...

But how about a regular bra that you can just pull the cup down? I'm actually a 36D at this point (down from 36DD last I bought bras) and it works for me. Just get a stretch material one.

Actually, since I go braless a lot anyway, if I were a B or lower I'd probably never wear a bra again, lol!


----------



## Pattijhs (Dec 2, 2002)

i can't stand the sag, and then it looks like i have absolutely NOTHING! so, braless is not an option.
I need support, and some of the stretchy bras have none.








But I may have to try a regular one...
thanks for the reply!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You could also consider either a front closure regular bra, or something more like a jog tank/bra.

Good luck!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I really like Bravado bras. I bought 2 smalls before I had my baby. I was a B at that point. After I had her my milk came in and I got up to a D cup and the Bravados still fit. Then dried up and now I'm not quite an A cup . . and the Bravados still fit. Even though I'm not nursing I find my Bravados so comfy and I still wear them all the time.

Darshani


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I second Bravado - I was barely a B when my milk came in and the Bravados worked very well even when my milk supply started to regulate and I was back to a full A. They're super comfortable and not hideous looking, for a change. :LOL


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Once I shrink back to my pre-nursing size I just pull aside a regular bra for nursing. But, this store is about 20 minutes from my house and they have a HUGE selection of nursing bras including a few in A cups...

http://www.birthandbaby.com/shop/cat...gory1008.shtml


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I've always gone to JCPenney's for the main reason that you can try on the bra. They have held up well, alot better than the maternity store in the mall (Motherhood?) though that store did have very small sizing so that might up you to a B-cup to give you more options.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

I third the Bravados!! I was not quite an A when my oldest was born and just lived w/ the sag in all my B cup nursing bras(do they not think small chested mamas breastfeed??) By my second baby I decided that I didn't care how much my bra cost I just wanted one that FIT! Now that I just had my third I'm probably a solid B sometimes one side is almost a C if my little one hasn't eaten in a while








and my bravado's still feel super comfy!!


----------



## Pattijhs (Dec 2, 2002)

thanks for all the replies! i do have a second hand bravado, but i still feel like it doesn't enhance the look, and sag still happens.
MomtoKay-thanks for that link! i think i will order an Acup bra from them and hope for the best!
Thanks again to you all!


----------



## Martina (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattijhs*
Does anyone know where I can get an A cup nursing bra? You would think manufacturers would know we come in ALL shapes and sizes. I have never been large, maybe a small C right after baby was born, and have been shrinking ever since!
I am down to an A now, for sure, and my bras all have extra material I don't need or want!
So, anyone know of a 34 or 36 A size nursing bra?

Patti

Try 'Leading Lady'. They make a couple of different "drop cup" style nursing bras in sizes 32 through 36 or 38 A cup.

Martina


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I really like the Melinda G style #2031. It's a front-snap style, which I LOVE, and the front is low-plunging so you can wear almost any shirt with it, unlike a lot of nursing bras. The cups run small, I don't know if they make it in an A or not, but the B cup is really like an A, so if they make an A it would be pretty freakin' small! :LOL It tends to flatten a little bit, IMO, but it's super comfy and I wear mine ALL the time.









ETA: Oh, but my all time favorite that I forgot about for some reason







is the Anita microfiber bras, can't remember the style number, but I find them to give me just the right shape while still being very light and comfortable. Not too pointy, not too flattening, just perky and perfect!


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Mrs. Dimples, where do you get those bras? I'm a C cup now but have trouble finding nursing bras that look good under regular clothes...I'm hoping to find something good before summer so I can finally wear my tank tops again! All the bras I've got right now would just look ridiculous nad hang out everywhere, and they aren't even pretty or anything. You know, like if it's a cute bra I don't mind if someone sees a bit of the strap or something, but tehy're so bulky and so blinding white.


----------



## T a r a (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm a 34B and wear Victoria's Secret Angels, and just pull the cup to the side to nurse or pump. It works great, is comfortable, and fits much better than my nursing bras. Otherwise I found A/B cups bras at Motherhood and have one from Leading Lady that I got at Kohl's.

I have to ask, do you have enough of a supply with an A cup? I know size isn't supposed to make a difference, but I think I only hold 2-3oz of milk at one time (both sides together)


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

Have you looked at the glamourmom tanks? - they even give my small C cups some cleavage! You could wear w/ your tanks for a layered look. My only beef w/ mine is that the bands are tight if you have a large ribcage - they run WAY small, even the cups. I'm not overweight, and wear a 38B/C and the XL is snug all over. The size chart they have is ridiculous. But at 34/36A you should be fine with a MED or LG!

http://www.glamourmom.com/


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattijhs*
thanks for all the replies! i do have a second hand bravado, but i still feel like it doesn't enhance the look, and sag still happens.
MomtoKay-thanks for that link! i think i will order an Acup bra from them and hope for the best!
Thanks again to you all!









Not that I don't love to get things second-hand, but this may be the reason you don't like your Bravado bra. I used to work for Nordstrom in the lingerie dept., and learned (among so many other things) while working there that a bra only has so long a life before it's just too stretched out to work anymore. Some people said two months of daily use was about all the life a bra had! (For the record, I NEVER replace my bras that often. But if you wear it a LOT, I think 6 months is about as much as most can handle.)

Also, be sure you're getting the right size. Most people I measured for bras were wearing too big a band size and too small a cup size. First, measure yourself around your chest below your breasts (where the band of the bra would be). Add an inch, or two at the most, and that's your band size. Then, measure your chest around your breasts at the fullest part. Subtract your band size from this number, and whatever the difference is in inches is your cup size. Each inch equals a cup. So if you measure 34 for your band and 35 for your cup, the difference being 1 inch, you're an A. (2=B, 3=C, you get the idea.)

Of course you still want to try the bra on if you can even if you use this method--sizing can vary by manufacturer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T a r a*
....
I have to ask, do you have enough of a supply with an A cup? I know size isn't supposed to make a difference, but I think I only hold 2-3oz of milk at one time (both sides together)

I'm not the OP but I could've written her post. Size really doesn't make a difference with milk supply. When I had my first baby, I had an LC tell me that I was too small breasted to nurse and I believed her so I didn't. When I had my second baby, I nursed just fine and am still nursing at 20 months. Judging by my baby's size (30 lbs.), I'd say she gets plenty! I think the milk ducts expand up into the armpit and go back behind the breast quite a bit. The actual breast isn't the only thing that holds milk.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I am a b or C depends. :LOL
Anyway I have found a regular bras works well as long as they can be pulled under the breast, just pull it under the breast when feeding. Wal-Mart had some nice tank nursing bras








I also use tank tops that are firm fitting (to hold the pad).

I detest bravado bras, just to saggy for my liking.

As to milk production, I make way to much milk for one child. Of course the more liquid i drink the more milk I make which is really a bad thing at times. Poor baby gets milk baths at most feedings and ends of choking cause of the milk.

When not nursing I am a AA, before I started nursing 5 +years ago I was a B.


----------



## T a r a (Jan 31, 2005)

I've heard a lot of women say they dwindled down to nothing after they quit nursing. Scared that will happen to me, but then again I didn't increase in size much so maybe I'll be lucky and won't decrease either.

I like wearing the shelf bra tanks around home and overnight, then something with some support and shape while I'm out and about. The regular bras I've been wearing keep their shape well after being pulled in all directions (from VS).


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

www.birthandbaby.com was posted in a previous post, that site carries both the bras I mentioned.

The Glamourmom tanks are another option that I hadn't thought of, but those are GREAT! They do run very small, though.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I have two Elita crossover tops from sierrablue.com which are really comfy. They run a bit small in the back so if you are a good 34A get the 36.

Iam a 34AAA without milk and a 34A with millk and here in the UK you can't buy nursing bras smaller than a B cup.

For the lady wondering about capacity, I have fed three children from my breasts and sustained them for a good long while so I'm quite sure size doesn't matter - and what's more I'm still not drooping!!!!!


----------

